# Water Chemistry: Hardness Adjustments...



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

For most part of the Southern States, our water tends to be hard to very hard. Definitely the case in Florida. A major problem for some plants, they just melt away. A big problem for many Discus and Angel breeders.

Like to compile a list of remedies, buffers, soils, substrates and the such that will keep the planted tank in the lower hardnes range, for our soft water loving plants.

Your Input...


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Seachem's Acid Buffer lowers KH, but I don't think it lowers GH. A single dose (1/4 teaspoon in 20 gallons) should lower KH by 0.6 degrees. Peat moss also lowers KH and pH (don't know about GH), but by how much and how long it takes depends a lot on the type of peat you're using. Some is very acidic and can start working right away, some of the more mild stuff can take weeks before it starts changing the water significantly (by which time most people have already done water changes, bringing the KH and pH back up).

ADA's Aquasoil lowers KH and pH, but I don't have any first hand experience so I can't say by how much or if it continues to do so even with regular water changes.

People have reported that Soil Master Select has an effect on hardness and/or pH, but in my tank with an unamended soil under layer with SMS on top I haven't seen a change (or if there is one, in my case it's very slight). Also, from what I've read, after the SMS has absorbed enough it will stabilize and have basically no effect on hardness anyway.

The only method to lower both GH and KH that I've had _reliable_ success with is diluting my very hard tap water with reverse osmosis water.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Like Trop said, the easiest and most reliable way is to spring for a RO filter. Of course the good ones aren't cheap but then again, neither are discus. Watch the For Sale threads. You can pick up a used one at a fair price there.


----------



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmmm... sounds like a starter. An RO unit...
I'm visiting the water supply company this weekend and chat the with the water tech. I'm getting a water analysis from them, plus pick their brain about water hardness and such. I'll post my findings if they shed new light.

Thanks,


----------

